# 9.0-Release vanilla install fails buildworld



## leebrown66 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi All,

This is a new install of 9.0-Release from the DVD iso.  Everything is installed.  Machine has 6G ram, i7-860 CPU.  I'm following 9.5 Building and Installing a Custom Kernel and A.7 Using CVSup (Deprecated)
I've had two tries at this.  The first time I tried to make a new kernel (ie copy GENERIC, modify it) so this time I'm simply trying to build the generic kernel.  Still fails.  Both installs are a complete wipe and reinstall.  This is captured from the attempt to build GENERIC.

Here's my sequence directly after the first login into the system:


```
Garnet# uname -a
FreeBSD Garnet 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

Garnet# cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster
Garnet# make
Garnet# make install
Garnet# rehash
Garnet# portmaster -P editors/nano
Garnet# rehash
Garnet# cd /root
Garnet# nano supfile
Garnet# cat supfile
*default tag=RELENG_9_0
*default host=cvsup4.us.FreeBSD.org
*default prefix=/usr
*default base=/var/db
*default release=cvs
*default delete use-rel-suffix compress

Garnet# csup supfile
Garnet# cd /usr/src
Garnet# make buildworld
```
Tail end of messages can be found here (large) and the last few lines I've copied to this mail:


```
/usr/src/lib/clang/libclangarcmigrate/../../../contrib/llvm/include/llvm/Support/Casting.h: In function 'typename llvm::cast_retty<To, From>::ret_type llvm::cast(const Y&) [with X = clang::UnresolvedMemberExpr, Y = clang::OverloadExpr*]':
/usr/src/lib/clang/libclangarcmigrate/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/include/clang/AST/ExprCXX.h:2882:   instantiated from here
/usr/src/lib/clang/libclangarcmigrate/../../../contrib/llvm/include/llvm/Support/Casting.h:196: internal compiler error: Bus error: 10
Please submit a full bug report,
with preprocessed source if appropriate.
See <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html> for instructions.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/clang/libclangarcmigrate.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib/clang.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src/lib.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1
[repeated 3 times]
```

And for some CPU info from dmesg:


```
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Tue Jan  3 07:46:30 UTC 2012
    root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         860  @ 2.80GHz (2798.07-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x106e5  Family = 6  Model = 1e  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,C
MOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x98e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM
,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 6710886400 (6400 MB)
avail memory = 6178676736 (5892 MB)
```

Purpose is to setup jails.  I'm clueless as to the problem, any help much appreciated.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Delete /usr/src (saving the custom kernel); subversion (svn) of /usr/src using 9-stable rather than 9-release? Worked here. (The subversion details have been posted in other threads, search maybe "subversion AND stable AND buildworld" or a similar term(s)...


----------



## leebrown66 (Dec 17, 2012)

svn STABLE failed too.  I've even tried svn ports in case something there was out of whack, but that made little difference.
I'm beginning to think this is a hardware problem.  Last attempt to buildworld I got a GPF in the kernel, panic 9.  I _know_ this should not be this problematic, I've rebuilt FreeBSD 6,7,8 enough times to be pretty comfortable.  Playing around with memory cards/slots now...
Wasn't able to find that thread, but the Handbook - A.6 Using Subversion was helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Dec 17, 2012)

buildworld with neither clang ( >> gcc46 ) nor ccache?
OTOH on another machine I recently implemented cpuset to switch it to less CPU's in use at once, it wouldn't any longer complete pkg_version without rebooting sometimes, on a gpt disk.


----------



## leebrown66 (Dec 17, 2012)

Correct, neither clang nor ccache, although during the build I do see lots of something/clang/something's.

Just tried 8.3-STABLE (not GPT) and completed a buildworld while running sysutils/memtest at the same time which found a single bit error.  Very odd.  I'm now running the memtest86+ off usb stick and I'll let that cook overnight, hopefully find a bad memory module... :\


----------



## leebrown66 (Dec 18, 2012)

So I found a bad memory module and that was the cause of the problems.
I now have a FreeBSD9.0-RELEASE on which I've built and installed the GENERIC kernel and world.  

Sorry for the noise.


----------

